# [RESOLU] Safari AdBlock et Snow Leopard, ne fonctionne pas.



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Lorsque j'avais Leopard, j'avais déjà Safari AdBlock, l'éditeur affirme qu'avec la version 0.4.0 RC3, il est compatible avec Snow Leopard. J'ai installé cette version, mais il ne figure nulle part dans Safari, ni dans les préférences, ni ailleurs.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous plaît ?
iPotable.

EDIT: Désolé, j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait mettre Safari en 32bits.


T'avais pas vu non plus qu'on ne parlait pas de ces choses dans "Applications" ! 

On déménage !


----------

